# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Wrinkled Cleavage

## SoapRach

The other night Blanche's friend (can't recall her name), had a low cut top on and I had to turn away because I couldn't look at her wrinkly cleavage.

It made me realise how often Corrie show old ladies cleavage and I think it's wrong - when diedre was in bed with Dev springs to mind!

Had to look away and when I told my dad why he just laughed at me!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ewww!   :Sick:

----------


## Treacle

It's that fella who's producing this dross lol, maybe he has a thing for older women!!!  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> It's that fella who's producing this dross lol, maybe he has a thing for older women!!!


Hey!!! Dont mock older women or I shall set her indoors on you  :Nono:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

> Hey!!! Dont mock older women or I shall set her indoors on you


I'm not but they shouldn't be on tele with their cleavage out.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Oh yeah I noticed her clevage, I had to turn away as well, can't stand the character anyway but that just made things 10 times worse

----------


## Treacle

The character is another in a long line of failures. Diggory, Cilla etc...

----------


## true.moon

:Sick:  i wasnt really looking!!!  :Sick:

----------


## Treacle

LOL, I couldn't help but notice.

----------


## true.moon

were they just calling out to you!!! lol

----------


## Treacle

Yes they were  :Big Grin:

----------


## true.moon

lol  :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Jade

I think fair play, why shouldnt they!!!!!

----------


## true.moon

what do you mean?

----------


## Jade

Why shouldnt older ladies where low cut tops, you see alot worse on holiday

----------


## true.moon

were do you go on holiday??

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> were do you go on holiday??


  :Rotfl:

----------


## true.moon

:Lol:

----------


## Jade

i.e any beach!!! (mostly in europe)

----------


## true.moon

i suppose!

----------


## alan45

Yes I think you are making mountains out of molehills   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> Yes I think you are making mountains out of molehills


LOL  :Big Grin:  we're already subjected to numerous character personality transplants without these though.

----------


## Jade

> Yes I think you are making mountains out of molehills


Yes very old molehills at that!!

----------


## Treacle

Mind you Deirdre's chicken neck is much worse. It acts more than she does!

----------


## emma_strange

> The character is another in a long line of failures. Diggory, Cilla etc...


i wouldnt say Cilla was failed. She has came across quite well

----------


## Treacle

> i wouldnt say Cilla was failed. She has came across quite well


In the beginning she was ok but she's boring and panto now.

----------


## Jade

> In the beginning she was ok but she's boring and panto now.


And orange!!

I dont think she's failed as a character and I think we will see alot more of her.

----------


## Treacle

She needs to stop being so panto like.

----------


## alan45

> Mind you Deirdre's chicken neck is much worse. It acts more than she does!


And have you noticed she appears to have a third nipple  :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

> And have you noticed she appears to have a third nipple


ROFL  :Big Grin:  Yes a big horrible wart above her left knocker.

----------


## alan45

> And orange!!


 So orange she could get a job on EE as a Kat or Sharon replacement
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

I actually think Kat's less orange this time round. Not had a good look at Sharon's skin tone yet to decide.

----------


## alan45

> I actually think Kat's less orange this time round. Not had a good look at Sharon's skin tone yet to decide.


you cannot see her skin because of he bright white teeth

----------


## Treacle

> you cannot see her skin because of he bright white teeth


She is definately not as orange though.

----------


## true.moon

yeah she wears to much fake tan it makes her look even worse!!

----------


## iocioc

i'm sure she will be out of it soon adn then you wont have to worry about herself and her cleavage popping on the telly to you!!!

----------


## Treacle

You never know with Coronation Street! Even Liz has her cleavage out! It's enough to make me  heave.

----------


## alan45

> You never know with Coronation Street! Even Liz has her cleavage out! It's enough to make me  heave.


  Liz does enough chest heaving - dont you start

----------


## Treacle

LOL  :Big Grin: 
And Bev Unwin always has her's on display too.

----------


## alan45

And Cilla
and Fred

----------


## Debs

alan 45 do you like any of the actresses in soaps?? ive never heard you say anything nice!!

----------


## true.moon

nor me look at his banner!!

----------


## Treacle

The Den signature made me laugh the most.

----------


## alan45

> alan 45 do you like any of the actresses in soaps?? ive never heard you say anything nice!!


Of course I do. Lets see

June Ackland, Samantha Nixon, Gina Gold in the Bill
Vera Duckworth, Blanche, Hayley, Frankie Baldwin, Leanne Battersby, Rita - Corrie
Diane, Chas Dingle, Emily, Zoe Tate, in Emmerdale
Dot Cotton, Pat Butcher and Janine in Eastenders

Its the wooden actresses I cant abide such as Toxic Tracyluv in Corrie and the plastic ones such as Patsy Kensit in Emmerdale as well as the gormless ones such as Honey Harman in the Bill and Sam Mitchell inn Eastenders. These of course are my personal views.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> Of course I do. Lets see
> 
> June Ackland, Samantha Nixon, Gina Gold in the Bill
> Vera Duckworth, Blanche, Hayley, Frankie Baldwin, Leanne Battersby, Rita - Corrie
> Diane, Chas Dingle, Emily, Zoe Tate, in Emmerdale
> Dot Cotton, Pat Butcher and Janine in Eastenders
> 
> Its the wooden actresses I cant abide such as Toxic Tracyluv in Corrie and the plastic ones such as Patsy Kensit in Emmerdale as well as the gormless ones such as Honey Harman in the Bill and Sam Mitchell inn Eastenders. These of course are my personal views.


I don't think there's anything wrong with the way Kim Medcalf acts. Traceyluv makes her look Oscar winning though which she isn't.

----------

